# Nordland ODR-C Overdrive



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A few months ago I was reading up on this pedal and it looked impressive and tried to purchase one. They are sold out of Germany direct by the builder and at the time, they were sold out. I recently was exchanging with @zztomato and he reminded me of the Nordland. I checked the Nordland website and they had stock on hand. 4 days later the pedal arrived.

The Nordland is based on the Nobels ODR-1 and manufactured from the same individual that created the Nobels. The builder claims that it is the engine of the ODR-1 with a few new functions such as ; small lo-cut knob (which is stellar), ODC knob to decrease the amount of overdrive, big Mid knob for midrange and, also improvements that include; operating at voltages between 9-18v, true bypass and high quality parts.

The manual is quite detailed and also includes frequency graphs when operating the various knobs.

I used my trusty SVL Strat and my Two Rock Bloomfield and Fat Jimmy Gigmaster. In the manual, the unit is claimed to “retain the sound of the guitar as much as possible” 

So with that, I set the controls following the setting examples in the manual from low gain to heavy compressed solo. I thought I would go through the presets quickly and right off the bat…on the low gain preset, just beautiful! Spent 20 minutes on that first setting. It was essentially my Bloomfield with more gain from the amp. It really is transparent! (I try avoid using that word but not in this case). The same retention of character when you increase the gain. 

What seals the deal for me even further more is when I reached the “heavy compressed solo” settings, wow, felt like a soaring eagle in solo land……it does low gain to higher gain settings incredibly well. 

I then tried the unit with my Fat Jimmy amp and yep, it still sounds like my Gigmaster and retains all of the tonal characteristics of the amp. Even with higher gain settings, does not lose the identity of the amp.

All in all, a “wow” pedal. believe the hype. I am typically not a fan of Tubescreamer type platforms but this unit seems to fix all of my issues with them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks like a serious manual. A good thing to see.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey @Alex , glad you like it! It's a stellar pedal to be sure.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

I just bought the 30th anniversary limited edition improved with a High gain-Low gain switch and an internal presence switch.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

spacebard said:


> I just bought the 30th anniversary limited edition improved with a High gain-Low gain switch and an internal presence switch.


Looks great! Have you compared to the first Nordland?


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

zztomato said:


> Looks great! Have you compared to the first Nordland?


No, this is my first Nordland. Can't wait to try it.

Sounds great in that video:


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Just got the email about the 30th anniversary limited edition as well...the high/low gain push switch and the internal presence switch sound really interesting...


----------



## Dorman (5 mo ago)

GAS’ing hard for the 30th anniversary version. I had the original Nordland (full size) but sold it. This seems to be the closest thing to a real vintage nobels one can get with the tweak ability.


----------

